# Square One order in. Six Banded Sulawesi's and 3 for $5 rummy nose.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

It was only one box to fill a couple spots but I was able to get some six banded Sulawesi shrimp and some Rummy Nose Tetras at 3 for $5.

Next week I'll be working on the big order for March.

Brent.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How much are the six banded shrimp?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> How much are the six banded shrimp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$15.99 for the regular shopper and $12.99 for the people on here.


----------



## Davy1980 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Brent, when will the six banded Sulawesi be available for sale? Also, do you still have the Starry Night or Mililie Red? I'm the guy from Scarborough.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi brent, is the 3 for 5$ rumminose their regular price? or a GTAA member discounted price? I might have my Dad go pick some up for our 75 gallon tank.

Also, if you do any marine stuff, my current interest is in feather dusters of all types, but especially hard tubed feather duster species.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Will Hayward said:


> Hi brent, is the 3 for 5$ rumminose their regular price? or a GTAA member discounted price? I might have my Dad go pick some up for our 75 gallon tank.
> 
> Also, if you do any marine stuff, my current interest is in feather dusters of all types, but especially hard tubed feather duster species.


That's the discounted price but if you want your dad to pick them up just tell him to ask for me and say he wants them for 3 for $5.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Davy1980 said:


> Hi Brent, when will the six banded Sulawesi be available for sale? Also, do you still have the Starry Night or Mililie Red? I'm the guy from Scarborough.


I have some starry nights left but the six bandeds are all gone. I have a few on hold for a customer and if they don't pick them up I'll let you know.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> I have some starry nights left but the six bandeds are all gone. I have a few on hold for a customer and if they don't pick them up I'll let you know.


Wow! I wanted to get a few six banded too.


----------

